# Home Insurance edmonton alberta cheap



## Mike1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to home insurance. Was wondering if you could give suggestions on which home insurance is cheapest for single detached home in edmonton. Is it cheap to bundle with car? What are the things I should ask to get cheap home insurance? What things can I omit as the companies will take lot of things. Any feedback will be helpful

Thank you

Mike


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Talk to an insurance broker.


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

Use a free service like Kanetix to find cheap quotes.


----------



## Mike1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
Thank you for Kanetix. For me it is coming around $1200 per year. Is it a cheap rate for single detached homes? Or can it go lower?

Thank you

Sibin


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, insurance is generally based on the amount insured. As insurance varies by location, area within the city even, as well as by the underwriters. I know that if a company takes a hit in one area (say cars) it often raises rates in other areas (say homes). 

Since Alberta has had a number of claims (southern floods) and I believe they may have had a cap on auto insurance (don't know if that's still true, but I remember Ralph introduced it) it may be perfectly reasonable. Of course, if you call a few brokers, they can poll a number of companies and tell you right away.


----------



## Mike1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Just a Guy, 
Thank you for your reply


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I found Western Direct to be very competitive. This is after being with Meloche Monnex for a decade.
We pay around 1200/yr. It depends on value of house, neighbourhood, and age of house. An older house will definitely cost more, all things being equal.

Definitely bundle with car insurance.


----------

